# Silver Fox price ?



## lordoftheweeds (Dec 27, 2012)

We have been considering raising some rabbits and have decided on New Zealands for meat and have a source for those. Also considering raising some for the fur, my wife crafts and makes all sorts of things from rabbit furs. I really don't know how much a good fur rabbit should cost. I came across this place that is not too far from me that sells Silver Fox and was wondering if $50 a rabbit is overpriced or not.


----------



## bigbrologan (May 15, 2009)

$50 for a rabbit is not overpriced if the rabbit is of good quality. Personally, the most I've paid is $80 for a rabbit, and I will never do it again, simply because it's not worth it and I can get just as good for cheaper.


----------



## boundarybunnyco (Sep 7, 2011)

50 dollars is about average for a nice Silver Fox with pedigree where I live. However, in other places they go for 75 or more. I have paid as much as 60 for the rabbit (bred) and 25 for transport. I have Silver Fox in black, blue, and now chocolate, and they are a wonderful rare Heritage breed. Also a multipurpose rabbit; fur, meat, show, and pet. I have Flemish Giants, Champagne d' Argents, Argent Bruns, Silver Fox, Californians, and New Zealands. The Foxes are by far the calmest in my barn, and are 
my favorite. Not to mention, they win me a lot of ribbons.


----------



## AprilW (Nov 25, 2007)

$45-$50 is how much pedigreed Silver Fox go for in my area of Georgia. I'm not sure if those are show worthy animals, the ad simply says "from show stock".


----------



## tailwagging (Jan 6, 2005)

boundarybunnyco said:


> 50 dollars is about average for a nice Silver Fox with pedigree where I live. However, in other places they go for 75 or more. I have paid as much as 60 for the rabbit (bred) and 25 for transport. I have Silver Fox in black, blue, and now chocolate, and they are a wonderful rare Heritage breed. Also a multipurpose rabbit; fur, meat, show, and pet. I have Flemish Giants, Champagne d' Argents, Argent Bruns, Silver Fox, Californians, and New Zealands. The Foxes are by far the calmest in my barn, and are
> my favorite. Not to mention, they win me a lot of ribbons.


OOOOoooOoooooOOOO!!!!!!
I want Bruns!!!!!!!!
Please please please let me know when you have some available!!!!! please!!!!!!


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

45.00-50.00 is brood quality prices around here. I sell most of mine for that. Every once in a while I'll have 55.00-70.00 bunnies available though - ones I *should* keep but due to lack of space I have to let it go.

The most I've ever sold one for was a doe who I really liked - but had her full sister who I even liked BETTER. Sold her for 75.00. She went on to be a GCH for the new owner.  

Honestly, some SF breeders sell marginal stuff for 100's simply because they're 'big name' breeders. I'm not willing to buy for that much unless it is WORTH it. Learning to evaluate rabbits is very important.  Similar things happen when you breed a nationals BOB with the previous year's BOB winner, and then sell the babies for 100's - when you breed two unrelated animals together, chances are very few of them are going to even be great show prospects. I wouldn't pay hundreds for a kit from that kinda litter either, sight unseen. 

Essentially when buying, it seems like MOST people do NOT know how to evaluate a rabbit they're purchasing. Evaluate type, size, health, teeth, and toenails. 'show quality' simply means it has no DQ's, it could be the ugliest animal otherwise but it is still SHOWABLE. If you're looking for meat, you want a rabbit with good width in the loins and HQ's. If you're wanting to sell SF's and get anywhere close to the same prices as what is average (50.00), then I strongly believe you should be selective at what you buy and sell and work to improve your stuff. You will quickly eliminate your buyers if you are known for selling low quality stuff, IMO. 

I enjoy posing and evaluating the rabbit truthfully for people - but a lot of SELLERS don't know how to evaluate them either it seems. In that case it may help to meet the seller at a show, and then go ask a judge to help you evaluate the possible purchases. Most sellers will agree to that.


----------



## lordoftheweeds (Dec 27, 2012)

Good info thanks. I've got a lot to learn about rabbits but now I know where to come for advice.


----------



## Mickey328 (Oct 31, 2012)

My cage order goes in today! There's a show here on Jan 12, and I'm really, really hoping there'll be someone there with Silver Foxes. Ours will be for meat but I'm really attracted to the calm nature of the breed, as well as their beauty. Since they're fairly scarce, I expect to pay for them...probably about $50 or so...hoping to get a bit of a deal on a trio.


----------



## Lazy J (Jan 2, 2008)

We bred 8 Silver Fox does three weeks ago. I have not palpated them yet to determine how many will have litters this time around. In our barn our blues are better than our blacks, even though they are all from the same lines. 

We are looking forward to these litters, hopefully we can get some replecement does from them.

Jim


----------



## jho667 (Dec 7, 2012)

Does anyone know of any breeders in northern California. I have only found one. Buck and Daisy.


_Posted from Homesteadingtoday.com App for Android_


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

Boundarybunnyco you have bruns!!!??? I would love a pair when you have some to part with.

50 is fair for a silver fox. Some breeds bring lots more, depending on where you live.


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

Finding SF in Cali should be pretty easy.  There is a yahoo group (I think it's a FB Group too) Called West Coast Silver Foxes. Pretty darn active. 

The National SF breeders club has a VERY active FB page as well, which is helpful in finding stock.


----------



## boundarybunnyco (Sep 7, 2011)

I have bruns, but can't get them to breed right now. Moving them out and looking for more willing does. If you are interested, I may have some in a few months.


----------



## lordoftheweeds (Dec 27, 2012)

This is the place I was considering getting the Silver fox from, since I really do not know enough to make an informed decision what do you think of these rabbits?

http://silvervalleyfarms.weebly.com/silver-fox-rabbits-for-sale---with-pedigree.html

They are about 30 minutes from me so I wouldn't have any shipping concerns.


----------



## boundarybunnyco (Sep 7, 2011)

their stock looks nice. I've seen their website before.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

Its hard to tell stock quality, because they aren't posing their animals for the photos. I hate the coloring on the first buck and the first doe. I also wonder, each one says X% of carrying chocolate and chance of blues. Do they have complete pedigrees? If they did, they would know for sure. Any color further back in the family tree beyond what a standard pedigree shows is going to have very little effect on future offspring. Unless they have made breedings in which the dilutes have popped up in the litters, or there are dilutes on the pedigree, I wouldn't concern yourself with that. 

The rabbits do look healthy and except for the two, the ticking percentages and evenness looks fairly good.


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

Silvering on a silver fox should be the last of your concerns, because the silvering gene is so variable. Most agree to select for evenness of silvering over quantity. Type should be the #1 concern when selecting. When I decide I want to keep something back, I usually select 2-3 of the sex I'd like to keep, and re-evaluate often. I take them to shows to see if they place how I have them ordered in my head as well. Generally I pick them out at abt 6 weeks and rarely do I change my mind at this point which one I like 'best' even through multiple evals. You get better but it takes pratice!

The pictures on the site are not posed well, so are hard to eval type. 

I'm pretty sure the rabbits there have full peds (heard of the breeder before), and a lot of people list likelihoods of colors that way it seems... You don't always *know* what a black to black mating will throw until you try it, but you can assign a liklihood that one or another carries blue or chocolate. They are simple recessive dlutes. You could have all black on the pedigree and still have a pretty darn good chance of getting blues, less so chocolate and white (rarer). It sure does happen.  

The breeder listed works with some well known nice lines, and I have heard good things about their stock.


----------



## tailwagging (Jan 6, 2005)

boundarybunnyco said:


> I have bruns, but can't get them to breed right now. Moving them out and looking for more willing does. If you are interested, I may have some in a few months.



ummm how are you moving them out? are you willing to sell them?


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I wonder what the problem is?


----------



## boundarybunnyco (Sep 7, 2011)

already did sell them, pending delivery next weekend. Getting a new doe the same day.


----------



## boundarybunnyco (Sep 7, 2011)

anyone who wants bruns should go to the facebook page named Welcoming Argent Bruns. That is the page of the person who is working to get them recognized. I believe she just had a couple litters.


----------

